# G4003G tail stock drill chuck



## Dman1114 (Sep 8, 2014)

Why is it that I can't use the first 1 3/8" of my tail stock with my chuck on it????

How can I get the use of the first 1 3/8" ?

Also the chuck they give with it seems like a pos what is everyone using?


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 8, 2014)

Because the tang on the MT chuck adapter is contacting the feed screw in the tailstock.  You could remove the tang, but be careful about how much you cut off because this is how you remove the adapter from the tailstock.  I have mine modified to contact the feed screw at about 1/4 inch from full retract.  *I should note here that the tang also keeps the adapter from rotating in the tailstock.  *But I've not had a problem.

My preference is a Jacobs chuck and adapter, there are also some good import chucks available but I have no experience with them.


----------



## drs23 (Sep 8, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> Because the tang on the MT chuck adapter is contacting the feed screw in the tailstock.  You could remove the tang, but be careful about how much you cut off because this is how you remove the adapter from the tailstock.  I have mine modified to contact the feed screw at about 1/4 inch from full retract.
> 
> My preference is a Jacobs chuck and adapter, there are also some good import chucks available but I have no experience with them.



There is no tang on this chuck, Jim. Just a MT that mates to the MT taper in the tailstock. I guess one could shorten the male MT on the spindle to achieve a little more tailstock retraction though I've never really thought about it since I'm yet to run into a situation where it's been an issue.


----------



## Dman1114 (Sep 8, 2014)

It's not really an issue...

But grizz says its most accurate from 0 - 2". So basically I only have 1" of accuracy so to speak


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 8, 2014)

drs23 said:


> *There is no tang on this chuck, Jim. *Just a MT that mates to the MT taper in the tailstock. I guess one could shorten the male MT on the spindle to achieve a little more tailstock retraction though I've never really thought about it since I'm yet to run into a situation where it's been an issue.



OK, thank you.  I stand corrected.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 8, 2014)

That's what I did, I shortened my drill chuck arbor so that it ejects just before the ram is fully retracted, ejects just before 0 so I get thefull stroke for drilling. I only did this with my drill chuck as the other accessories ddon't matter.

Not that it matters but I use a 5/8" Bison keyless chuck most of the time & I also have a Jacobs 14N BB chuck on the lathe. I never even used the chucks that came with my lathe & mill. I prefer to use a good quality chuck.


----------



## Dman1114 (Sep 8, 2014)

darkzero said:


> That's what I did, I shortened my drill chuck arbor so that it ejects just before the ram is fully retracted, ejects just before 0 so I get thefull stroke for drilling. I only did this with my drill chuck as the other accessories ddon't matter.
> 
> Not that it matters but I use a 5/8" Bison keyless chuck most of the time & I also have a Jacobs 14N BB chuck on the lathe. I never even used the chucks that came with my lathe & mill. I prefer to use a good quality chuck.




Could u elaborate on what method u used to shorten?


----------



## darkzero (Sep 8, 2014)

I measured how much I wanted to shorten it then machined it to length on the lathe. In my case I had a hardened tang which I cut off in tbe bandsaw first, then machined to length (much before the tang). Looks funny cause it's shorter than most arbors but it does the job.


----------



## zmotorsports (Sep 8, 2014)

darkzero said:


> That's what I did, I shortened my drill chuck arbor so that it ejects just before the ram is fully retracted, ejects just before 0 so I get thefull stroke for drilling. I only did this with my drill chuck as the other accessories ddon't matter.
> 
> Not that it matters but I use a 5/8" Bison keyless chuck most of the time & I also have a Jacobs 14N BB chuck on the lathe. I never even used the chucks that came with my lathe & mill. I prefer to use a good quality chuck.



I did the same thing.  It ejects just before being fully retracted.  Seemed like a waste of having a 4" tailstock stroke if 1.5" of it is eaten up just keeping the drill chuck engaged in the taper.

Mike.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 8, 2014)

another tip is to shorten the arbor, then drill and tap a hole in the end. You can then use a bolt as a jack screw to adjust the point at which the arbor ejects. Depends on how hard the arbor is of course.


----------



## Dman1114 (Sep 9, 2014)

darkzero said:


> That's what I did, I shortened my drill chuck arbor so that it ejects just before the ram is fully retracted, ejects just before 0 so I get thefull stroke for drilling. I only did this with my drill chuck as the other accessories ddon't matter.
> 
> Not that it matters but I use a 5/8" Bison keyless chuck most of the time & I also have a Jacobs 14N BB chuck on the lathe. I never even used the chucks that came with my lathe & mill. I prefer to use a good quality chuck.




I ended up cutting the arbor down,

Then cleaning it up in the lathe.  It was pretty hard stuff


----------



## LEEQ (Sep 9, 2014)

I have a Grizzly lathe that takes a mt2 short taper in the tailstock. Regular ones fit, but use up travel. There is a chance you are in the same boat


----------



## Cobra (Sep 17, 2014)

I have a G0750G with the same problem with the chuck MT in the tail stock. 
I was looking at cutting it off and was concerned that if I did that, and the taper got stock, I would have to disassemble the tail stock to punch the taper out.  The adapter will be too short to use a drift in the ram slot. 
After some more looking I decided to put a flat bottomed hole in the end of the taper that would just clear the diameter of the lead screw and leave enough meat and length if I had to use the drift to get it out. 
I drilled to 1/2 and then used a 9/16 slot drill to finish the diameter and flatten the bottom.  I had to use Mt adapter for the slot drill because I didn't have another chuck. 
Worked well. Now the chuck ejects from the ram 0.020" ahead of the zero mark.


----------



## Splat (Aug 3, 2017)

This thread is old but I have this same problem with my G4003G that ticked me off the other day. Cobra/Jim, I like that idea. I may do that if I can't figure an easier way to accomplish the same result.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 4, 2017)

Splat said:


> This thread is old but I have this same problem with my G4003G that ticked me off the other day. Cobra/Jim, I like that idea. I may do that if I can't figure an easier way to accomplish the same result.



I have used it for a while now any have not had any issues.


----------



## Splat (Aug 4, 2017)

Cobra said:


> I have used it for a while now any have not had any issues.



Sweet. This is on the to-do list.


----------

